# Ultrasound guided stem cell injection



## tlmadey (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is the procedure:
 Ultrasound guided stem cell injection with bone morrow. Ultrasound guided stem cell injection with fat augmented with platelet rich plasma. 

Here are the codes we came up with:
 0232T for the PRP and bone marrow aspriate.
10022 for the imaging guidance for the fat pad 
 20610 to inject it into the elbow.

Has anyone billed for this in the office, what codes did you use and did it get paid? Any and all suggestions are welcome..Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## ortholg@yahoo.com (Oct 22, 2013)

I know that the 0232T code for the PRP includes imaging guidance. 
And this is a Category III code and we've never gotten it paid because they come back saying it's "experimental and investigational".

Also, when we code for ultrasound guidance for injections otherwise, we use 76942. 

Don't know if this helps you at all, but I hope so. 

Sheila


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Oct 25, 2013)

We have the same experience with payment.  This is not covered by insurance as it is considered experimantal and investigational.  Also, the category III CPT 0232T includes the guidance (76942) as well as the injection itself (20610).  This is made clear in CPT-see below:

0232T—Injection(s), any site, including image guidance, harvesting and preparation when performed (Do not report 0232T in conjunction with 20550, 20551, 20600-20610, 20926, 76942, 77002, 77012, 77021, 86965.)”


----------



## tlmadey (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you !!!


----------

